# Ireland Kenpo Karate



## Bob White (Oct 19, 2010)

My wife and I return to the U.S. tomorrow after spending time in Ireland. We have been guests of Eddie Downey and we have been doing seminars at some of his affiliated schools. There are between 2,000 and 3,000 students involved in the European Kenpo Karate Association here in Ireland. The association with Eddie Downey as President works with John Sepulveda`s American Kenpo Training Systems. We will have done 13 seminars in 7 days and had the honor to be involved in a large test with people going up for various levels including Aisling Downey for her 1st black. The skill level, attitude, and mutual respect here is amazing. Consistently we have found the kenpo here to as fine as you will find in the world. Professor Downey`s people train hard and they hit hard. The depth of their knowledge is extensive as well. When Mr. Parker died Eddie had a choice to make as he looked for an instructor and he chose John Sepulveda. It was a great choice. Professor Downey continues to train with John Sepulveda 20 years later and as a result he is one of the true leaders in kenpo. Eddie Downey is a 7th Degree and he has been for a while now. He earned the rank by being a full time kenpo instructor, continued education, having a very large and International student base, being in service to his students and his community, and having an uncompromising character. We have had an opportunity to witness the fruits of his labor and it is very impressive.
John Sepulveda, Eddie Downey, Sigung Steve LaBounty, and many other friends will be attending our tournament March 26th in Costa Mesa, Ca.
I would also suggest attending the 2011 European Kenpo Karate Camp in May here in Ireland. It will be a huge camp with great spirit and just an enjoyable experience.
Respectfully, 
Bob White
I would like to take just a moment to also express my admiration of Eddie Downey's organization here in Ireland.  I have been coming to Ireland with my husband to assist in the seminars for the past five years.  The passion, sincerity, kindness, and goodness of his family, students, and friends is consistant from year to year, and it is a comfort knowing that we have a family of friends across the Atlantic. We have traveled many places throughout the world and this is Kenpo at it's finest. It is great to see that not only are there talented men, but serious and dedicated women and children that are the future leaders of Kenpo. It is an honor to me to be a part of something so special in this beautiful green country.
Sincerely, 
Barbara White


----------



## Bob White (Oct 21, 2010)

There will be an article written by Eddie Downey in the December issue of Black Belt magazine.
Bob White


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 22, 2011)

Bob White said:


> There will be an article written by Eddie Downey in the December issue of Black Belt magazine.
> Bob White



I will grab a copy! Thanks for Sharing Mr. White!


----------

